# oppinions please.



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

ide preffer this not to turn into an argument.

near me theres a job going for a jounior(sp) animal carer, but heres the catch...i look after rats/mice at this place, but then they will be tested on...i would be payed 15,000 a year and i think thats great, and ide love to care for the animals, but its just what they would be used for...ive been thinking, and they are going to be tested on anyway all the animals ide e caring for, so i could give them a good life before they are tested on...i think i know what your oppinions will be, and ill respect that, as i too am against animal testing, but i could really do with some money, and this is the only job available to me...thank you, i dont want an argument please,

luke.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I thought you were only a kid?


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

This will turn into an argument because some people will want to kill you simply because it says animal testing.

What are they testing for? I know the VLA is a place that tests on animals, but for insight into cures and prevention of animal diseases, but people still don't like that because its testing on animals, despite the fact it is FOR the animals in the long run.


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

If your beliefs against animal testing were so strong then there is no way you would even be considering this job, at all. Sorry! 

You do what you want to do but you clearly have no conviction in your beliefs.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

yes, its juniour...for 12+ aged people.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

http://www.jobcentreplus.gov.uk/Internet/viewVacancy.do?selectedVacancy=0&ref=NPS/33341

im not sure what they are tested for ide find out if i were to apply.


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

For 12 years plus? And they are going to be paying you 15k?? You can't work for more than 25 hours a week when your under 15. It's 35 hours for 15 - 16. Tell em i'll have the job for that pay!!


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

sorry 12,500


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

you must be completely stupid posting about that on this forum!

be prepared for some pretty harsh opinions by the majority of the forum! (not by me tho as i cant be bothered to argue and my point would be put across dozens of times by other members)

but, IMO, if you really loved pets, you wouldnt go anywere near a place like that.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

luke123 said:


> http://www.jobcentreplus.gov.uk/Internet/viewVacancy.do?selectedVacancy=0&ref=NPS/33341
> 
> im not sure what they are tested for ide find out if i were to apply.


If its testing cosmetics and things like that then I would stay away from it but if its looking into animal diseases and stuff then maybe.

But the again regardless of what tests they are doing, maybe it would be better to have someone who genuinely cares for animals rather than someone thinking "screw it they're gonna die anyway, and I need a bit of cash." and half-arseing their job.

But then again maybe we're all being far to sensitive and these animals are bred for purpose.

Many things to consider! Get thinking...


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

No I wouldn't allow one of my kids to do this. It could really mess up your head. What have your parents said about this? rhetorical question. Ask the opinions of your peers, the people that know you. This is of course my opinion and my advice to you, think very carefully about this.

Em


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

i know, i think ill find out what testing they do first, they dont necessarily die though do they?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

discusting but do what you want you will be the one with the sick guilty feeling in years to come poor animals so you just doing it for money go get a normal job instead of one which will course animals damage... and yes stupid idea to post it here we are animal loves not a profit animal keeper.. thankyou thats all.

oh and if the testing isnt right goes wrong course they could die they never told you this? doesnt look like you even worked it out well either.

edit- n what mice n rats would you use ? would you be breeding for them which is going to cost lots any way!? or would you buy them from ppl then get rif to these testers..


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Understand as well that if you really do have a love of animals, and you're young, you will probably get attached to animals you're caring for, and they're all gonna be tested to death! Unless you can detatch yourself from the small fluffy animals of course.

Have you had any experience in selling or detatching yourself from animals who are to serve another purpose?

I thought I would be seeing as the freezer is full of dead mice etc, but when it comes to selling ferrets like I will be doing today i'm still a little sad about it and worry myself with their future living conditions.


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

luke123 said:


> i know, i think ill find out what testing they do first, they dont necessarily die though do they?


No but more than likely suffer more than you would ever know!!! Personally I'd prefer to die quickly than be put through any sort of testing. Look at what happened to the human guinea pigs a few years ago. Do you remember? Do you care?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Unfamiliar- im soppy when my baby rats go  i hate seeing them go lols.

also yeah suffering is most likely then to just die but its possible if its not done right they could even scam you, not be a proper organisation and everything have you heard of the people who will be testing.. you cant trust them your yougn and they will no doubt do you for stuff....


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Lover said:


> discusting but do what you want you will be the one with the sick guilty feeling in years to come poor animals so you just doing it for money go get a normal job instead of one which will course animals damage... and yes stupid idea to post it here we are animal loves not a profit animal keeper.. thankyou thats all.
> 
> oh and if the testing isnt right goes wrong course they could die they never told you this? doesnt look like you even worked it out well either.


Before you attack him any more do understand that as an animal love he'd give the animals genuine care and a hygenic place to live, which surely is better than 40 year old Beer Belly Bob applying because he needs some cash for his pint and fish n chips every day cos he can't be bothered to cook cos he's a fat lazy slob and he can't be bothered to get a job and his wife left him and his kid thinks he's fat and lazy as well and he wears a dirty vest and his flats all manky and he doesn't wash too often and he's a bit sweaty as well.

Anyway what i'm getting at he'd really care for the animals rather than someone not giving a toss and getting paid to keep them in poor conditions for the small section of their life where they're actually alive and well.


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't know how old you are but it is pretty easy to detach yourself from what is really going to happen. I worked in an abbatoir for 6 months and towards the end i really enjoyed it! Sad but true. 

If you seriously want to do the job you will, regardless of what others may think. Everyone has different opinions but if you are anti animal testing, you really wouldn't consider it. And you shouldn't get a job just because of the money, you won't enjoy it at all if you're only in it for the cash!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Unfamiliar said:


> Before you attack him any more do understand that as an animal love he'd give the animals genuine care and a hygenic place to live, which surely is better than 40 year old Beer Belly Bob applying because he needs some cash for his pint and fish n chips every day cos he can't be bothered to cook cos he's a fat lazy slob and he can't be bothered to get a job and his wife left him and his kid thinks he's fat and lazy as well and he wears a dirty vest and his flats all manky and he doesn't wash too often and he's a bit sweaty as well.
> 
> Anyway what i'm getting at he'd really care for the animals rather than someone not giving a toss and getting paid to keep them in poor conditions for the small section of their life where they're actually alive and well.


 
oh yes i dont doubt the care but having them as purely pets then sendign them off to there fate isnt really nice.. dont agree with it.. but like i said his choice.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Lover said:


> Unfamiliar- im soppy when my baby rats go  i hate seeing them go lols.
> 
> also yeah suffering is most likely then to just die but its possible if its not done right they could even scam you, not be a proper organisation and everything have you heard of the people who will be testing.. you cant trust them your yougn and they will no doubt do you for stuff....


 
I thought animal testing could only be done with government permission? Obviously its not a cheap thing to do and requires a lot of trained professionals, I think it'd be kinda hard to slip in under the radar and still advertise in public.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

if its for cosmetics i wont consider it, to help with their care then ill consider it, i didnt realise the suffered then died...i would get a normal job but im to young, this is the only one available. i think they have the rats and i have to care for them...

heres the link...http://www.jobcentreplus.gov.uk/Internet/viewVacancy.do?selectedVacancy=0&ref=NPS/33341

edit - the link doesnt work, tick animal care, all, nottinhamshire in the first box, show me jobs from: the last week, then the first one.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Lover said:


> oh yes i dont doubt the care but having them as purely pets then sendign them off to there fate isnt really nice.. dont agree with it.. but like i said his choice.


 
I don't think he'd be taking them home and keeping them as pets, probably just a part of the lab they are housed in and obviously need to be maintained, they're gonna be sent off to their fate anyway and are bred for this purpose...

I'm not in any way condoning animal testing by the way. Just if people should choose to work in this area to care for animals before they are tested on, they aren't the bad people.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

ya never know there is alot of things that go on wrong in the world it could be illegal or anything check everything out before even applying is all im saying. 

this isnt the same thing but my friend went into modeling they put stollen money into her acoount 8 grand and she got done for it as they left without any details she got done for fake identification aswell as another girl (i think it was that) might be something else along the bank illegal crap.. she was arrested in her house had all computers cards and everything took away..not got it bk yet.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

I cant see the add so you go into lab look after the rats?


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Lover said:


> ya never know there is alot of things that go on wrong in the world it could be illegal or anything check everything out before even applying is all im saying.
> 
> this isnt the same thing but my friend went into modeling they put stollen money into her acoount 8 grand and she got done for it as they left without any details she got done for fake identification aswell as another girl (i think it was that) might be something else along the bank illegal crap.. she was arrested in her house had all computers cards and everything took away..not got it bk yet.


Its true that things like this happen yes but, modelling isn't so strictly moderated as testing on animals. If it was then things like that wouldn't happen lol


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

the link doesnt work, tick animal care, all, nottinghamshire in the first box, show me jobs from: the last week, then the first one.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

this is the place ide work...they dont seem illegal...Agenda Resource Management


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Luke you seem to have got your head screwed on tightly. I for one appreciated your honesty on here and hope that you have got some good advice from the forum. What ever you decide to do you are grown up for your age and showing majority beyond your years. Good luck xx


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Jan 6, 2008)

its up to you

personally, i wouldn't.. i completely understand what you said about wanting to offer them the best life they can get while in your care, but without knowing a LOT more details about the exact goings on and consiquences.. you can't be sure of how much good you'll really be doing, or if you are simply helping cause suffering

if the only way to learn more is to apply, and you really want to consider this.. remember, even if you get through and interview and they offer you the job, you can turn them down.. so in that respect, applying doesn't commit you to anything.

if you do apply and go in for an interview, take a lot of questions with you to ask the interviewer about what exactly will be happening to the animals in your care, how many are likely to go through this, if there are any alternative options to animal testing, what they are trying to achieve and how likely they are to achieve that.


----------



## Comador (Jan 8, 2009)

If it were for cosmetics then theres no way what so ever you should do it, but testing on animals has braught major advances in medicine (rightly or wrongly) and like you said is unfortunately going to happen anyway, and id rather someone whos going to at least try and make the animals as comfortable as they could rather then someone who doesnt care ;/ good luck tho


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

ur 12 years old for god sake, u should be in school n doing ur homework when u get in

i would never do a job like that n i think ur very silly for puttin this thread up, it just shows ur not responsible as u need other peoples opinions that u dont even know


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I am going to play devils' advocate here and say that I'd be dead without animal testing. It would depend completely on what the testing was for and how it was done for me...


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Jan 6, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> ur 12 years old for god sake, u should be in school n doing ur homework when u get in
> 
> i would never do a job like that n i think ur very silly for puttin this thread up, it just shows ur not responsible as u need other peoples opinions that u dont even know


that is harsh and uncalled for
hes a kid who is looking to help his family financially, and trying to offer a better life to animals destined to suffer.. hes asking to make sure hes doing the right thing
these are public forums about animal care, are people who ask others oppinions about the care of their animals also not responcible?
the irresponcible thing would have been to go and apply for the job without taking into consideration the impact of it.

yes, he is 12, so answer his question and help him make the right decission, don't bash him for not being single minded and rushing to a decision.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah a kid which should focus on his school work more than a job yet thats what parents for lmao! he is 12 i mean ppl dont get jobs till leave school...


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

if you dont do it their will be someone els that will so may aswell make some money and do it lol ...*takes cover*


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

go for it kid most people on here are hypocrites anyway 50% off the people on here have there mice/rats killed for snake food the other 50 % kill bugs mice are vermin nothing more.the mice are espesically bred for testing so if u give them a bit of care before they tested on good on ya and good on ya for wanting to go out and earn a bit instead of the alternatives good luck in ur new job


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

ratking said:


> go for it kid most people on here are hypocrites anyway 50% off the people on here have there mice/rats killed for snake food the other 50 % kill bugs mice are vermin nothing more.the mice are espesically bred for testing so if u give them a bit of care before they tested on good on ya and good on ya for wanting to go out and earn a bit instead of the alternatives good luck in ur new job


 
do you know us all? name some that kill ther mice and rats or kill bugs and crap... 

i dont the only thing done is for my BD livefood which it needs..


id rather get an education than thinking about poor rats going to be tested on an workin there helpin em even if its jus caring for em lol

ok mice ARE vermin ok.. well alot of people keep them as pets.. so u must understand alot of pet owners are in this section!


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

LOL im not giving up my education to look after them...ide still go to school etc.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

whats the hours how much time do u have to give the job as there are laws in work for under 16s


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

The job is a full-time, permanent position. If your really only 12 then it's not something you can even apply for.

Jo


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> The job is a full-time, permanent position. If your really only 12 then it's not something you can even apply for.
> 
> Jo


how u know tht  ....u got magic powers :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Lover said:


> how u know tht  ....u got magic powers :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Uh yeah, of course :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Mmmm no, I looked the job up!

LocationCITY CENTRE, NOTTINGHAM
Hours 37.5 PER WEEK, MONDAY TO FRIDAY
Wage £11,500-£12,500 PER ANNUM
Work Pattern Days
EmployerAgenda Resource Management Ltd
Employer RefCT01
PensionNo details held
DurationPERMANENT ONLY



Description
This vacancy is being advertised on behalf of Agenda Resource Management Ltd who are operating as an employment agency. Must have an Animal care qualification such as NVQ or BTEC Diploma. As an animal technician you will ensure that all animals within your care receive the highest standards of welfare, daily husbandry and environmental enrichment. This will include the provision of food, water and bedding, examinations and handling of animals used within the medical and pharmaceutical industry, conducting daily animal checks along with monitoring and recording animals health through routine observations, reporting any anomalies to the designated supervisor


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

Lover said:


> do you know us all? name some that kill ther mice and rats or kill bugs and crap...
> 
> i dont the only thing done is for my BD livefood which it needs..
> 
> ...


every single person on here condones the death off wild animals u have to to be a reptile keeper u give live to ur bd but when ur bd eats the bugs then thats it end of live for the bug do u think that bug wanted to be captive bread shoved in a plastic box sold to u to be force fed to a dragon no but its the way it is how many animals died to create all the make up ur wearing shampoo u wash ur hair with 90 % of stuff is tested on animals b4 it gets to us so get of ur high horse and think hard


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

well not possible for him to work them hours with school.. an u can like only work weekends when tht age right??


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

seems strange, why would it be for yougsters at that time:?, well it doesnt actually state a time...


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Lover said:


> well not possible for him to work them hours with school.. an u can like only work weekends when tht age right??


I'm not sure there are any jobs you can do at 12, maybe a paper round?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

ratking said:


> every single person on here condones the death off wild animals u have to to be a reptile keeper u give live to ur bd but when ur bd eats the bugs then thats it end of live for the bug do u think that bug wanted to be captive bread shoved in a plastic box sold to u to be force fed to a dragon no but its the way it is how many animals died to create all the make up ur wearing shampoo u wash ur hair with 90 % of stuff is tested on animals b4 it gets to us so get of ur high horse and think hard


yeah and what.. so should i go around smelling like a tramp? lmao.. well thats nature to feed Bd crix n stuff, this is just people testing on rats gicing them a slow death.. these crickets or locusts whatever have a fast death and i feed them and stuff so they dont have a hard life unlike tested animals..


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

luke123 said:


> seems strange, why would it be for yougsters at that time:?, well it doesnt actually state a time...


The job title 'JUNIOR ANIMAL TECHNICIAN' relates to the position rather than the age they're trying to attract.

Jo


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*:lol2: was going to do the same as Mr Fluff. the job is for 37 hours a week and you must already have an NVQ or similar so it really doesnt matter*


----------



## shadowfrog (Nov 16, 2008)

Whats with most people attacking him? I'm sure theres a couple of hypocrites (sp) on here, who work in a pet-shop but complain about them or people that feed mice to their snakes.

For one mate, you can't get the job anyway. It says you need NVQ or a BTEC diploma which you can only obtain through college.

I am not trying to patrionise you here mate, but at 12 I would get a paper-round instead. Does this mean you are in year 7-8 at school?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> I'm not sure there are any jobs you can do at 12, maybe a paper round?


 
well im sure if kids did chores there parents wud give spends what i got i worked for my nan on weekends when i was 15 but i think its only one day a week you can work legaly or sumfin.. its on connextions site me thinks... paper round i did that haha i was 13


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> *:lol2: was going to do the same as Mr Fluff. the job is for 37 hours a week and you must already have an NVQ or similar so it really doesnt matter*


I beat you with my super speedy typing :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Jo


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> I beat you with my super speedy typing :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Jo


 
i dint even have a clue were the bloomin job description was i couldnt find it on job seekers page lmao.. yeah i think i am super slow speedy ha


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

i get £5 a week, thats for me and the beardies to buy all their food etc, and im pretty sure with how things are going this wont be enough soon, hence why i was interested in the job as i buy everything my self.. about how much does a paper round make?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

luke123 said:


> i get £5 a week, thats for me and the beardies to buy all their food etc, and im pretty sure with how things are going this wont be enough soon, hence why i was interested in the job as i buy everything my self.. about how much does a paper round make?


 
erm wen i did it £3.00 a day.. i was going to suggest Avon but i think there is a age limit and your a lad probs not what you want to do.. im looking into avon only make about a tenner a relese of books but oh well its a bit extra.. if your 12 your parents should make sure the animals have food water too.. you seem to have ya head screwed on but your parents let the pets into the house an should help ya out..


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I think you know what I would say. I am opposed to animal testing so even if they offered me £150,000 a year to do the job, I would refuse. The wages aren't that great, you may become a target of the animal rights brigade and your input supports the whole testing of them.
If it was this job or working at Macdonalds, I would work at macdonalds.
There must be other jobs. Surely there isn't just one job vacvancy in Derbyshire and this is it?
If you want to get a job, PM me and I'll help you with a strategy plan.
I used to be in sales and was a flipping good saleswoman, in fact the top achieving woman in the company at the time. Finding a new job is often a case of marketing yourself properly and I'm happy to help you to do this.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

luke123 said:


> i get £5 a week, thats for me and the beardies to buy all their food etc, and im pretty sure with how things are going this wont be enough soon, hence why i was interested in the job as i buy everything my self.. about how much does a paper round make?


I'm not sure, you should try asking at the local shops. Also do you have freebie papers once a week in your area, might be worth contacting them?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i seen a well cool job must be 5ft 4 or under look underage and go see if you can but lottery tickets its to see if they ask for i.d... i wanted the job XD

you had to be 16 so this company could not be done for getting you to see if you could buy them make sense?


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I think you know what I would say. I am opposed to animal testing so even if they offered me £150,000 a year to do the job, I would refuse. The wages aren't that great, you may become a target of the animal rights brigade and your input supports the whole testing of them.
> If it was this job or working at Macdonalds, I would work at macdonalds.
> There must be other jobs. Surely there isn't just one job vacvancy in Derbyshire and this is it?
> If you want to get a job, PM me and I'll help you with a strategy plan.
> I used to be in sales and was a flipping good saleswoman, in fact the top achieving woman in the company at the time. Finding a new job is often a case of marketing yourself properly and I'm happy to help you to do this.


 it would appear theres none now, for 12 year olds anyway. if you think you can find a job for someone my age ide be gratefull for help?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Its really up2 you, Yeh the animals are going to be tested on but its you that will be looking after them making there welfare number one in your eyes.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I think you know what I would say. I am opposed to animal testing so even if they offered me £150,000 a year to do the job, I would refuse. The wages aren't that great, you may become a target of the animal rights brigade and your input supports the whole testing of them.
> If it was this job or working at Macdonalds, I would work at macdonalds.
> There must be other jobs. Surely there isn't just one job vacvancy in Derbyshire and this is it?
> If you want to get a job, PM me and I'll help you with a strategy plan.
> I used to be in sales and was a flipping good saleswoman, in fact the top achieving woman in the company at the time. Finding a new job is often a case of marketing yourself properly and I'm happy to help you to do this.


great advise from fenny, the wise 'young' woman!


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Lover said:


> erm wen i did it £3.00 a day.. i was going to suggest Avon but i think there is a age limit and your a lad probs not what you want to do.. im looking into avon only make about a tenner a relese of books but oh well its a bit extra.. if your 12 your parents should make sure the animals have food water too.. you seem to have ya head screwed on but your parents let the pets into the house an should help ya out..


 the thing is, i dont want their help. my pets i pay for them. that way im more independant.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

luke123 said:


> i get £5 a week, thats for me and the beardies to buy all their food etc, and im pretty sure with how things are going this wont be enough soon, hence why i was interested in the job as i buy everything my self.. about how much does a paper round make?


Not sure how much a paper round makes but maybe for now you could work towards getting the Qualifications you need to train for an animal care NVQ when you leave school then you can get a job you really want. How old are you hun? Enjoy life as a child as you are a very long time adult and end up wishing you had done all the things you wanted to do. Dont your family help you pay for your pets? When my 3 kids were younger I was always responsible for the feeding and supervising of care for any pets they had and also vets bills. Maybe talk to your parents about doing jobs for them and getting paid this is what I did with my 3.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> I'm not sure, you should try asking at the local shops. Also do you have freebie papers once a week in your area, might be worth contacting them?


 hmm possibly, ill find out, but we dont get a paper here...


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Not sure how much a paper round makes but maybe for now you could work towards getting the Qualifications you need to train for an animal care NVQ when you leave school then you can get a job you really want. How old are you hun? Enjoy life as a child as you are a very long time adult and end up wishing you had done all the things you wanted to do. Dont your family help you pay for your pets? When my 3 kids were younger I was always responsible for the feeding and supervising of care for any pets they had and also vets bills. Maybe talk to your parents about doing jobs for them and getting paid this is what I did with my 3.


 they would if i needed the help, but i simply dont want it, sounds stupid but i like being independant.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

luke123 said:


> the thing is, i dont want their help. my pets i pay for them. that way im more independant.


 
well they are legaly sp? the owners.. how many bds u have how can u afford weeks worth of food for bds with a fiver cost me about £15 a week for one.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

i get 8 locusts for £1 which is about half what most people pay...


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

im 13 in a month if that makes any difference...


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i pay £3 a tub of about 15 large locusts am i right to think these are adult bd's?

even if ya 13 still hard with jobs..ey i cant even get one now lmao


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah both are adults.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

luke123 said:


> yeah both are adults.


 
what about fruit and veg stuff to clean viv with and what about vet treatment this is why i said you do need help from parents its just not possible i know you want indepedance but you dont need it all this much at 12..nearly 13. xx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I asked your age because of this.
*PERMITTED EMPLOYMENT OF CHILDREN AGED 13 ONLY*

*A child aged 13 may not be employed except in light work in one or more of the following:*
agricultural or horticultural work, delivery of newspapers, journals & other printed material, shop work, including shelf stacking, hairdressing salons, office work, car washing by hand in a private residential setting, in a café or restaurant, in riding stables and domestic work in hotels and other establishments offering accommodation.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Could you go round knocking at houses(with an older friend and make sure an adult knows what you are doing and where you are going) offer to wash cars, tidy gardens, and things like that.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

after the pm u sent me i think your parents should help you out im sure BDs cant just be fed letuce and are they even alowed letuce? they need other things than just tht if ts ok for them and calcium as u never spoke bk if you give it them... and is 4 crickets or locust whatever you feed them ok per beardie every couple of days too?? im just worried that they not getting the right stuff..


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

To be honest there's no way that an animal testing place would employ a child. I am pretty certain that with such an emotive issue there would be allsorts of health and safety risks, not only for the child but also for others employed there. Clearly a 12 year old has no concept of the discretion that would be required by an employee in this industry.

As others have said - well done for trying to raise your own cash by earning it, My daughter had a job washing up and helping at an old peoples care home. She did this from being about 12 or 13 and now she is a student nurse with a passion for caring for the elderly. My son on the other hand is bone idle :lol2: Good luck.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Lover said:


> after the pm u sent me i think your parents should help you out im sure BDs cant just be fed letuce and are they even alowed letuce? they need other things than just tht if ts ok for them and calcium as u never spoke bk if you give it them... and is 4 crickets or locust whatever you feed them ok per beardie every couple of days too?? im just worried that they not getting the right stuff..


 my beardies are both 2, and get a bowl of veg every day with calcium on, then 4 locusts every other day with calcium on. i know what im doing.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

luke123 said:


> my beardies are both 2, and get a bowl of veg every day with calcium on, then 4 locusts every other day with calcium on. i know what im doing.


 
u changed ya story i got pm saying u jus give em lettuce and you feed em 4 locusts every other day...


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

lettuce is one of the veges i give them. feeding an adult 40 locusts every day is simply wrong.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

O god i can see a fight breaking out and i have to go to work so ill miss it :'(


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Evie said:


> To be honest there's no way that an animal testing place would employ a child. I am pretty certain that with such an emotive issue there would be allsorts of health and safety risks, not only for the child but also for others employed there. Clearly a 12 year old has no concept of the discretion that would be required by an employee in this industry.
> 
> As others have said - well done for trying to raise your own cash by earning it, My daughter had a job washing up and helping at an old peoples care home. She did this from being about 12 or 13 and now she is a student nurse with a passion for caring for the elderly. *My son on the* *other hand is bone idle* :lol2: Good luck.


 Ive got one of them too:lol2:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

four locusts every other day each, a bowl of lettuce every day, mine are adults. your on about babies.



that pm.. is not what u r saying on a thread.. how can all this fruit veg and locusts be affored with a fiver an u spend the fiber on yeself too? right im off thread its pointless.

did i say 40 a day i sed mine eats a tub a day about 15..and yeah odd day without that..


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

*sigh* first, read the thread. i get a 5er a week, of which i buy 4 tubs of 8 locusts each week, at £1 each...that pound i buy a big bag of mixed veggies, lettuce, curly kale etc etc, what i meant is that the 5er is meant for me, but i have no money for myself, hence why i was looking for a job. i know wht i am doing when it comes to berdies, and if you feed yours 40 locusts every day and they are adults, well you obviously do not.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

luke123 said:


> it would appear theres none now, for 12 year olds anyway. if you think you can find a job for someone my age ide be gratefull for help?


 Well you never mentioned that you were only a little boy still. There is no way the laboratory would employ you, simply because they are not allowed to by law. Nobody is allowed to.
The salary you mentioned for the job would be for full time employment and a little schoolboy would just not be allowed to take full time paid employment and that's how it should be.
Employment laws state clearly that you cannot take anything other than a little pocket money job and then only a certain amount of hours per day and never during schooltime.
I think you should start another thread asking people for idea as to what you could do to earn some pocket money.
Paper round is the obvious choice, but perhaps you could ask the local pet shops around if you could do a Saturday job cleaning cages or cleaning the shelves?
Ask your parents if they have any chores you could do over and above your usual ones, for which they might pay you, like scrubbing out the dustbins, mowing the lawn, weeding, cleaning windows etc.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Well you never mentioned that you were only a little boy still. There is no way the laboratory would employ you, simply because they are not allowed to by law. Nobody is allowed to.
> The salary you mentioned for the job would be for full time employment and a little schoolboy would just not be allowed to take full time paid employment and that's how it should be.
> Employment laws state clearly that you cannot take anything other than a little pocket money job and then only a certain amount of hours per day and never during schooltime.
> I think you should start another thread asking people for idea as to what you could do to earn some pocket money.
> ...


i thought most people knew i was 12 :blush: ive been on the derbyshire connexions site and when im 13 i can work up to 2 hours on a school day, upto 5 hours on a saturday, and 2 hours on a sunday, upto 5 hours a day in the sumer holidays, but only 5 days a week and i cant work for 2 weeks in it...its wierd:lol2:


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

What always makes me wonder is when people are so anti-animal testing for the development of human medicines...

...but how do they think veterinary medicines are developed!? Through the exact same means. Often the labs that are involved in human pharmaceuticals testing also have veterinary pharmacology devisions as well. 

Also people will raise hell over 100 mice euthanased for the sake of experimentation, but do they ever stop to consider how many millions of mice and rats are exterminated/poisoned/trapped in people's homes each year? 

I had to visit a laboratory as part of my bioveterinary science degree, and was actually very impressed at the levels of care and husbandry I encountered there. The animals were kept impecably clean, provided with extensive environmental enrichment and treated with respect. 

Personally I would have absolutely no problem working in a lab like that.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

9Red said:


> What always makes me wonder is when people are so anti-animal testing for the development of human medicines...
> 
> ...but how do they think veterinary medicines are developed!? Through the exact same means. Often the labs that are involved in human pharmaceuticals testing also have veterinary pharmacology devisions as well.
> 
> ...


Exactly...I can understand why some people are against animal testing but the moment any of them use any sort of medication or drug, or any sort of cosmetic or cleaning product that has been tested on animals I lose all respect for them. All I can say is I hope all of you hold your same convictions every time you have a headache, or when your children/pets need life-saving treatment .

Lastly, where do you think all your frozen rodents come from :roll:? A large proportion of frozen rodents in the reptile trade are surplus bred for animal testing. I hope none of you keep snakes .


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

intravenous said:


> Exactly...I can understand why some people are against animal testing but the moment any of them use any sort of medication or drug, or any sort of cosmetic or cleaning product that has been tested on animals I lose all respect for them. All I can say is I hope all of you hold your same convictions every time you have a headache, or when your children/pets need life-saving treatment .
> 
> Lastly, where do you think all your frozen rodents come from :roll:? A large proportion of frozen rodents in the reptile trade are surplus bred for animal testing. I hope none of you keep snakes .


 
i dont has snakes :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

9Red said:


> What always makes me wonder is when people are so anti-animal testing for the development of human medicines...
> 
> ...but how do they think veterinary medicines are developed!? Through the exact same means. Often the labs that are involved in human pharmaceuticals testing also have veterinary pharmacology devisions as well.
> 
> ...


 
You beat me too it....
Anyone who has had medication for themselves, their children or their pet is a little hypocritical to say the least. Treatments are thoroughly tested on animals. I would not even be suprised if their care exceeds that of pet animals in some cases.
No it is not nice, and yes the animals should be given upmost respect and care. Personally I am eternally grateful that some of these medicines have been produced.

I also believe cosmetic testing is now illegal...


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Lover said:


> i dont has snakes :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You don't deny using shampoos, pain-killers or any other medications though...and realistically who would? Everyone uses them but the only reason they are available to us is because of animal testing. By using any of these products you are supporting animal testing...you can hardly say "the people and methods used to make this product are completely disgusting, wrong and evil...but its ok for me to use the product because I like it anyway and its easier for me". Well you can, but there is a word for that: "hypocrite" :roll:.

For the record I think rats are lovely and I don't think they should be valued less than any other animal but often in life you have no make sacrifices for the great er good. I love rats but I'm happy to have rats killed to feed my snakes and in the same way I'm happy for rats to be sacrificed if it stops human suffering and helps cure agonising and debilitating human conditions.


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

PsyKoViggy said:


> that is harsh and uncalled for
> hes a kid who is looking to help his family financially, and trying to offer a better life to animals destined to suffer.. hes asking to make sure hes doing the right thing
> these are public forums about animal care, are people who ask others oppinions about the care of their animals also not responcible?
> the irresponcible thing would have been to go and apply for the job without taking into consideration the impact of it.
> ...


Here here well said. As i have said before I think this lad is showing majority beyond his years. well done to him for requesting help


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

intravenous said:


> You don't deny using shampoos, pain-killers or any other medications though...and realistically who would? Everyone uses them but the only reason they are available to us is because of animal testing. By using any of these products you are supporting animal testing...you can hardly say "the people and methods used to make this product are completely disgusting, wrong and evil...but its ok for me to use the product because I like it anyway and its easier for me". Well you can, but there is a word for that: "hypocrite" :roll:.
> 
> For the record I think rats are lovely and I don't think they should be valued less than any other animal but often in life you have no make sacrifices for the great er good. I love rats but I'm happy to have rats killed to feed my snakes and in the same way I'm happy for rats to be sacrificed if it stops human suffering and helps cure agonising and debilitating human conditions.


 
i dont use tablets they make me ill lol

i like bein diffucult


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

luke123 said:


> the link doesnt work, tick animal care, all, nottinghamshire in the first box, show me jobs from: the last week, then the first one.



And do you qualify when it states " Must have an Animal care qualification such as NVQ or BTEC Diploma."

also, since this is a full time position of 37.5 hours per week 9-5 when will you go to school?

This is a proper full time job Luke. It isn't anything you would be able or allowed to do since you are still a child and not even allowed to work. Stick to working hard at school to get good qualification and in the meantime ask around local businesses if they have any Saturday jobs you might be able to do. With your parents permission of course.
Before you do anything, you must speak to your mum and dad.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> And do you qualify when it states " Must have an Animal care qualification such as NVQ or BTEC Diploma."
> 
> also, since this is a full time position of 37.5 hours per week 9-5 when will you go to school?
> 
> ...


 :lol2: that parts sorted now, didnt realise...what kind of a job could a local buisiness give me?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Comador said:


> If it were for cosmetics then theres no way what so ever you should do it, but testing on animals has braught major advances in medicine (rightly or wrongly) and like you said is unfortunately going to happen anyway, and id rather someone whos going to at least try and make the animals as comfortable as they could rather then someone who doesnt care ;/ good luck tho



There is such a thing as live tissue testing which is more accurate than testing on animals. I have left my body to medical research via an organisation called 'animal aid'. I carry one of thier donor card so that if I snuff it, when all useful bits have been given to those who need them, whatever is left gets taken to a tissue bank to be tested on. Even dead skin and flesh will react to certain things.
If penicillin was tested on guinea pigs, we would never have antibiotics today as it is lethal to them.
Thalidonide was tested on animals and showed no adverse effects. Sadly we know that it causes dreadful birth defects in humans.
So even medical testing isn't as accurate as they would have you believe. It's all about big finances. The people who breed animals for laboratories charge huge amounts for them. They pay millions in taxes to the government so the government is happy for them to continue and doesn't want to upset them. Because of this, the government has never made any serious efforts to look further into live tissue testing.
Animal Aid: Get Active!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

RedGex said:


> You beat me too it....
> Anyone who has had medication for themselves, their children or their pet is a little hypocritical to say the least. Treatments are thoroughly tested on animals. I would not even be suprised if their care exceeds that of pet animals in some cases.
> No it is not nice, and yes the animals should be given upmost respect and care. Personally I am eternally grateful that some of these medicines have been produced.
> 
> I also believe cosmetic testing is now illegal...


 It isn't hypocritical at all. Sadly, thanks to a couple of health issues, I have to take opiate painkillers and asthma meds. Occasionally antibiotics or steroids. My doc knows me enough not to suggest anything new or anything unless I absolutely need it. I am fervently opposed to animal testing because there have been huge developments in tissue testing which don't need live animals. So yes, I take my asthma meds and painkillers but wish that this government would put some more money into tissue testing research and reasearching alternatives. By saying that it is OK as long as it is for medicines is just going to allow the suffering to continue as it's easier to carry on as before rather than try to find alternative ways.
I feel so strongly about it that recently when my roof was leaking, I refused the cheapest quote to get it fixed by a local company who had a contract with Huntingdon life science. Before I employ any kind of trader, I check the SHAC lists to make sure the people aren't working there or aren't investors and have shares.
If anyone is in favour of animal testing, perhaps they would think differently if the law stated that your own pets had to be tested on first.
If I was so sick that only a new drug would save me and it had to be tested on a dog or cat first, then I'd make sure I'd written my will and would start rehoming my animals.


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry to say but this has been a bit of a watse of a topic really.
The job would never ever have been offered to a 12 year old in anyones wildest dreams so why even start a poll about whether a 12 year old should take it or not.

You state you dont want an arguement but start a topic on such an emotive issue with very unsound grounds behind it.
Absolutely pointless unless you do want to start an arguement.

Think you could have started a thread about how a 12 year old can make a bit of extra pocket money if your intentions were indeed to ask advice in this area.

Lorraine


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

The position said 'Junior' in the title. So I presume he thought that they meant youngsters. I highly doubt he started such an emotive topic just for the sake of it. He misunderstood.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

eightsnake said:


> Sorry to say but this has been a bit of a watse of a topic really.
> The job would never ever have been offered to a 12 year old in anyones wildest dreams so why even start a poll about whether a 12 year old should take it or not.
> 
> You state you dont want an arguement but start a topic on such an emotive issue with very unsound grounds behind it.
> ...


i didnt want advice on "getting a bit of pocket money" tough did i?! i wanted a hand on that job, as above, i misunderstood, no topic is ever a waste. infact ie gained quite a lot from this thread.


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

luke123 said:


> i didnt want advice on "getting a bit of pocket money" tough did i?! i wanted a hand on that job, as above, i misunderstood, no topic is ever a waste. infact ie gained quite a lot from this thread.


 
I am sure you will go far...


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

eightsnake said:


> I am sure you will go far...


 meaning...


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

luke123 said:


> i didnt want advice on "getting a bit of pocket money" tough did i?! i wanted a hand on that job, as above, i misunderstood, no topic is ever a waste. infact ie gained quite a lot from this thread.


 
no bt u moaned of having no money so ppl helped out by telling you what to do or how to get a part time thing going because u are to lazy to look :2thumb:


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

luke123 said:


> meaning...


 
Grown up job advertised in a grown up job centre and you think they would let a 12 year old do it......


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

eightsnake said:


> Grown up job advertised in a grown up job centre and you think they would let a 12 year old do it......


i simply thought that it meant junior person wanted for the job. now being as you have no idea on my grades at school, my expected gcse's, nor anything about me, perhaps you should NOT say im going to be thick when i grow up!


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

luke123 said:


> i simply thought that it meant junior person wanted for the job. now being as you have no idea on my grades at school, my expected gcse's, nor anything about me, perhaps you should NOT say im going to be ****ing thick when i grow up!


 
When you resort to abusive language and actually making up what people have said or written, you have lost the arguement....


Now run along...


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

*said sarcastically* "im sure you wil go far..." to me means that you think i will be thick when im older.


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

luke123 said:


> *said sarcastically* "im sure you wil go far..." to me means that you think i will be thick when im older.


If you haven't realised at 12 that the job was intended for an adult especially taking into consideration the type of industry involved and the qualifications it asked for then I think my comment is fair play...


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

Though you are obviously well practiced in abusive and offensive language...


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

eightsnake said:


> If you haven't realised at 12 that the job was intended for an adult especially taking into consideration the type of industry involved and the qualifications it asked for then I think my comment is fair play...


 how is it fair play? knowing nothing about me


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

why the hell would you think that somewhere like this would employ a 12 year old and pay them that sort of money, did you not read the add, you need qualifications.


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

luke123 said:


> how is it fair play? knowing nothing about me


 
I do not need to know anything about you, I can formulate an opinion based on your posts in this situation, and you will learn someday that EVERYONE is entitled to an opinion, even one you don't agree with...

I was neither abusive nor offensive, that comment was ambiguous...

Conversation over, I have much better things to do with my time to be honest....

Good luck in your search for ways to make extra money to feed your animals, I sincerely hope you find what you are looking for...


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

^^^ well now you are causing the argument - so ok the kid got crossed wires so there you go and now its rectified - bad language is not indictive of age by any means - although Luke you shouldnt be resorting to bad language - you are better than that and good luck with the job hunting - at least this kid is actually looking for work instead of scounging or being overly reliant on parents and showing some initiative - I dont think he should be shot down for that


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

"When you resort to abusive language and actually making up what people have said or written, you have lost the arguement....


Now run along..."

Guys look he is twelve years old (I think). He is still a kid. Lay off. He misunderstood, that isn't a crime, so can you all stop trying to be 'right' or prove a point. Just leave it.


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

Dirtydozen said:


> why the hell would you think that somewhere like this would employ a 12 year old and pay them that sort of money, did you not read the add, you need qualifications.


 
Thank you, someone else with a bit of common sense!:2thumb:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

How can you when you will be at school in the day?


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

eightsnake said:


> I do not need to know anything about you, I can formulate an opinion based on your posts in this situation, and you will learn someday that EVERYONE is entitled to an opinion, even one you don't agree with...
> 
> I was neither *abusive nor offensive*, that comment was ambiguous...
> 
> ...


 :lol2: yeah. saying i will be thick when im older, that sure didnt offend me?


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Tomcat said:


> How can you when you will be at school in the day?


 :lol2: im not going to.


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

animal addict said:


> ^^^ well now you are causing the argument - so ok the kid got crossed wires so there you go and now its rectified - bad language is not indictive of age by any means - although Luke you shouldnt be resorting to bad language - you are better than that and good luck with the job hunting - at least this kid is actually looking for work instead of scounging or being overly reliant on parents and showing some initiative - I dont think he should be shot down for that


Thought this was a public forum, I only expressed a personal opinion, but sorry forgot most forums dont allow that..

I have been neither abusive nor offensive as I pointed out before...


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

eightsnake said:


> Thought this was a public forum, I only expressed a personal opinion, but sorry forgot most forums dont allow that..
> 
> I have been neither abusive nor offensive as I pointed out before...


 yes you have?!


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

I have not read the whole thread and dont think I will as the first two pages clearly shows the general opinion of the forum asd a whole, so forgive me as I am most probably repeating things here.

Firstly im quite sure that you can not do this because of your age. My understanding is that nobody under the age of 13 can be employed.

If that is incorrect, then I apologise and somebody please do correct me.

If, legally you are allowed to work, then I think someone like you, is potentially a good candidate. You will ensure the animals are kept to a high standard. The testing will continue regardless of wether you take the job or not, so you would have an opportunity to make sure that the animals welfare is of high priority.

The companies website is understandably vague but from what I can make out they appear to do studies for medical and pharmasutical companies, not cosmetics.

I understand the moral issues surrounding this but I do wonder if the people who strongly oppose animal testing have actually thought long and hard about the good that has come from it. No doubt some people on here have indirectly benefited. I realise that it is not a nice practise but having people there who actually do care about the animals welfare can only be a good thing for the animals.

The basic answer is do some research, speak to the company, and see how you feel, but I would be very shocked if you can do this at 12, and even more so if they are going to pay 12,500k to a 12yo for cleaning out cages. Thats what I was getting at 20 with 2 children and the OH to support, bills, rent, running a car etc. working for the home office!


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

rakpeterson said:


> I have not read the whole thread and dont think I will as the first two pages clearly shows the general opinion of the forum asd a whole, so forgive me as I am most probably repeating things here.
> 
> Firstly im quite sure that you can not do this because of your age. My understanding is that nobody under the age of 13 can be employed.
> 
> ...


 turns out i misunderstood the add, which i am now being slated for.


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

luke123 said:


> turns out i misunderstood the add, which i am now being slated for.



I have just noticed.

Just walk away from it luke, dont even bother looking at the thread anymore!!!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

how did eightsnake offend you? i see nothing that will offend you. 

Also abusive things in your post proves your age.. dont act all grown up when you are not.. you are still young and do not know everything learn to deal with it..


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Lover said:


> how did eightsnake offend you? i see nothing that will offend you.
> 
> Also abusive things in your post proves your age.. dont act all grown up when you are not.. you are still young and do not know everything learn to deal with it..


 not any single person ever knows everything. i took her comment as saing that when i am older i will be tick, which, to me, is offensive!


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

Lover said:


> how did eightsnake offend you? i see nothing that will offend you.
> 
> Also abusive things in your post proves your age.. dont act all grown up when you are not.. you are still young and do not know everything learn to deal with it..


Thanks for the support, I have pm'd Luke and dont expect this to go any further as its totally counter-productive.

Lorraine


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

luke123 said:


> not any single person ever knows everything. i took her comment as saing that when i am older i will be tick, which, to me, is offensive!


 
i knew what she meant as in you wont get far with this as you know now the job isnt for your age etc.. and u know he meant that he said not long after you still felt he offended you.. things can be took wrong on the forums.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I have an animal BTEc might apply :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Lol i just read from the last time i read this to now and ive very much entertained  THANK YOU!!! : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

At the end of the day this lad is 12 and most of us on here are supposed to be adults. He misunderstood the ad but then hes no experiance in job hunting being only 12. He shouldnt have used bad language but did as most kids his age think it makes them appear big. Lets all give him a break as already said at least he is looking for ways to make money instead of sitting playing a game console or making a nuisance of himself.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> At the end of the day this lad is 12 and most of us on here are supposed to be adults. He misunderstood the ad but then hes no experiance in job hunting being only 12. He shouldnt have used bad language but did as most kids his age think it makes them appear big. Lets all give him a break as already said at least he is looking for ways to make money instead of sitting playing a game console or making a nuisance of himself.


 
Yup yup yup yup agree with you compleeeeetely


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Lover said:


> how did eightsnake offend you? i see nothing that will offend you.
> 
> Also abusive things in your post proves your age.. dont act all grown up when you are not.. you are still young and do not know everything learn to deal with it..


 
:lol2: kim youre only a young un yaself 

i think this thread should be closed as its not gettin us anywhere, i think luke realises he has misunderstood te ad n people are just repeati themselves cos they havent read the whole thread. 

when i was your age luke i used to bag spuds in a veg shop on a saturday morning, i only got about £3 for it but it was a little bit extra. Not sure what the laws are now n you doin little jobs like that as this was 12 yrs ago for me, but have a look online to find out details on what you can and cannot do. Dont be mislead by job titles, and i should imagine all ads on the job cetre website will be aimed at people 16+. Apart from general light duties at a local shop or a paper round i really cant think of anything else to suggest


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Thought id be a little helpful instead of popping in and out randomly.

I no it sbeen suggested already but when i was around 12-13 i did a paper round its it was something like £30-£40 a week but that was just because of how many houses i did.

you could always ask in Cafes.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I have actually worked in a place that bred animals to supply labs for medical tests all the animals were well looked after, it was hard work, were I was i was caring for four rooms of mice with about 10,000 mice 

you have to be over 16 and hold a certificate in Animal husbandary I hold a National dip in animal husbandary.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Thought id be a little helpful instead of popping in and out randomly.
> 
> I no it sbeen suggested already but when i was around 12-13 i did a paper round its it was something like £30-£40 a week but that was just because of how many houses i did.
> 
> you could always ask in Cafes.


jesus christ how many houses did you do??? i did 6 rounds a week n got £12!!!!


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

the thread doesnt need locking, there is no argument now. i realise i should not have used that language, and have received a "warning" for it...i do not normally swear, but i thought that the comments were getting to be personal attacks to me, of which were not true and it just came out as i typed, i apologise for that.

edit - and some people were saying "good luck with getting some extra money so you can afford to feed your pets" this is not true, my animals get all the food they need, whether i have to get some money out of my saved money or from te pocket money i get.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: Cat maybe Mark delivered a better class of newspaper:whistling2:

We forgive you Luke hun:2thumb:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> jesus christ how many houses did you do??? i did 6 rounds a week n got £12!!!!


haha i did pretty much half the estate when i lived there ( was huge ), i also did other people s as well when they didnt turn up, plus id get extra on sundays because the sunday paper was horrible , 3 bags on papers  so annoying but keeps ya fit and healthy i suppose lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> haha i did pretty much half the estate when i lived there ( was huge ), i also did other people s as well when they didnt turn up, plus id get extra on sundays because the sunday paper was horrible , 3 bags on papers  so annoying but keeps ya fit and healthy i suppose lol


 
when you had to take the papers apart on weekends just to get them through the bloody post box!!! grrrr


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> jesus christ how many houses did you do??? i did 6 rounds a week n got £12!!!!


Yebbut each of those rounds only had 5 houses which had papers cos they can't read up in Man ches toh :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I think we should all try to help Luke find some kind of part time work which he can do legally. Of course he will still have to ask his mum and dad.
Luke your mum and dad might even be the best people to ask about a Saturday job since they probably know a lot of people and have contacts and can ask around. They will also be able to make sure you don't get exploited. Speak to them first.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

well before christmas my dad was made redundant, so i dont think he knows anywere i can get a job as he cant find one himself. my mums a hair dresser, i once swept up the hair for her but its sooooooo boring and i hardly got paid for it, ill check google to see if i can find anything, and thanks, ide really appreciate the help.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

due to many complaints this thread will now be closed.


----------

